# Micro Clousers?



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

I have been doing really well fishing the white bass run lately using the 4 wt. and white bead chain Clousers in sizes 6-10, but the little flies only last through about 50 fish (100 if I'm really careful). My stock is running very low and I need to find some more soon. By next season I will have procured supplies to make my own ...but for now I have to search. Roy's in Corpus is out of their smallest size 6, and the only online source I've found sold me all they had (10) and after a fantastic weekend that featured a few leader breaks I'm running low again and back to searching. I'd be willing to buy if any of you guys tie them, but honestly I'm just looking for a source to get me through until Roy's or dryflyonline.com gets another shipment. The clock is ticking on the bass run and I'm antsy to stay on the fish while things are hot. Anyone have info they're willing to share?


----------



## Jason21 (Aug 9, 2007)

*micro clouser*

Not sure if this will help but i did find a guy on etsy that ties micro clousers in 10-12. Might want to msg him and see if he can get some mailed to you. I would think there is a lot of fly tying guys on etsy that can tie these. Hope this helps

https://www.etsy.com/search?q=micro clouser


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

http://anglersdream.net/product/1627/clouser-whitewhite-w-flash

http://dryflyonline.com/collections...n-eye-micro-clouser-white?variant=46748310159

The second link are size 10.

It looks like you found that site already!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.clouserflyfishing.com/clousminsmal.html

These guys have size 8 and 10, but not strictly white, gray and white and chartreuse and white, yes.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I have a dozen of the chartreuse and white in size 6 available. I can mail them out same day.
Also if you can wait a week I can tie up some all white in size 6 or 8.

Pm me if interested.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

clousers are 1970s technology. 

the people who use clousers are the same people who update their myspace pages.

best go with a micro ish instead.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

why come my pictures got turned sideways?

and yes, that's a scar.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Check your pm's Glenn.

Todd


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

If your local fly shop has any Cypert Minnows in stock they work well too.

Are the whites in the creeks yet?


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Do you get fewer takes with larger flies? How big are these whites? I ask because I never had (I thought) any problem hooking whites in the Tablerock/Taneycomo/Bull Shoals water sheds in the Missouri Ozarks, using standard clousers with #2 and 4 hooks. The fish there average 2-4 lbs. Just curious.


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Thank you for the help, guys. I had several people reach out and I appreciate the assistance. 

I learned an important lesson last weekend: if you can manage to remove the hooks without using pliers the flies last much longer. I caught 238 one morning using the same fly all morning. It doesn't look very pretty now, but it survived and was still catching fish when I called it a day.

Permit, the larger flies do catch fish, but when I fish beside others who are fishing size 4 or 6 similar flies in the slower/deeper waters, I notice that the fish respond better to a more delicate offering. In the rapids a larger/flashier fly seems to get bit more, and with more aggression. Other colors work too, but they don't yield the same numbers that I get from a plain white fly. 

Ish, I know Clousers have been around a while but the fish still eat them like candy!


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

When you're catching that many, smashing the barb down on your hook helps a bunch too. Much of the trout (freshwater rainbow, brown, cutt, etc.), salmon, and steelhead areas it's required. You'd be surprised how it doesn't lower your catch rate all that much. I do think it factors in more with a heavy jig though.
Todd


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Caddis, I will try that next trip. It might help the fly survive better too, since it should be easier to back out of the fish.


----------



## eastmaty (Jan 9, 2013)

Ish, I would of thought your hands would of been smother than that... you know with all the lotion you use.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

heh!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Prof. Salt said:


> Thank you for the help, guys. I had several people reach out and I appreciate the assistance.
> 
> I learned an important lesson last weekend: if you can manage to remove the hooks without using pliers the flies last much longer. I caught 238 one morning using the same fly all morning. It doesn't look very pretty now, but it survived and was still catching fish when I called it a day.
> 
> ...


whatever works for you!!

best of luck!


----------

